# Where are you from? Share your location! City, State & Country



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 8, 2014)

From time to time, I notice that a fellow CR member is located in my city. So I figured, why not see how many more there are?

If you wish, *reply to this thread with the city that you reside in*. (And perhaps country if not in the U.S.)

*For the record, I'm from the Dallas/Fort Worth area in (Arlington) in Texas.* U S A

Heck, who knows, maybe a small meetup would be in the works for some of us.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 8, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> reply to this thread with the city that you reside in



I'm from Berlin - the big Berlin in Germany as my Fritz-style English writing attempts suggest.

Btw interesting voting option there: "UK / Europe" ... last time I looked, the UK is part of Europe, though it may not be in the EU for long and get a bit smaller when Scotland leaves next week. I 've just read the new name will be "RUK" as in "Rest of UK" :->


----------



## lo lite (Sep 8, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> From time to time, I notice that a fellow CR member is located in my city. So I figured, why not see how many more there are?
> 
> If you wish, *reply to this thread with the city that you reside in*. (And perhaps country if not in the U.S.)



I am dwelling in Hamburg/Germany where I went to in 1992. I was born and raised in Dresden, also Germany (former East-Germany).

Cheers,

Lars


----------



## ifp (Sep 8, 2014)

Lexington (well Georgetown actually), Kentucky, US


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 8, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > reply to this thread with the city that you reside in
> ...



Yeah, I guess I was thinking in terms of the UK being an island. But you're right! And yeah, there's that Scotland thing too!


----------



## sedwards (Sep 8, 2014)

im in Quebec , Canada not far from the city of Montreal . you left out Canada in your poll. i feel so alone :'( lol


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 8, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Yeah, I guess I was thinking in terms of the UK being an island.



In that case, the Irish, Malta and Cyprus citizens will be offended which are also nations on their own islands  ... I just didn't want to miss the opportunity to be smart for once as my photography skills pale in comparison to the CR heavyweights :-o


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 8, 2014)

sedwards said:


> im in Quebec , Canada not far from the city of Montreal . you left out Canada in your poll. i feel so alone :'( lol



Canada! I thought of that right after I posted the poll. D' Oh! :-[

I added Canada and changed UK/Europe to just Europe.


----------



## zim (Sep 8, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > reply to this thread with the city that you reside in
> ...



I think your being a bit previous with that statement Marsu


----------



## distant.star (Sep 8, 2014)

.
South Jersey, now. Philadelphia, PA metro area.

Although, like an old song, I've been everywhere, man.


----------



## jthomson (Sep 8, 2014)

Burlington, Ontario, Canada


----------



## GuyF (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm in Scotland which may soon become a new tax haven with its own nuclear weapons if "the grand plan" works .


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola!
Oui, I am einer Schwede aus Sweden.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 8, 2014)

sedwards said:


> im in Quebec , Canada not far from the city of Montreal . you left out Canada in your poll. i feel so alone :'( lol


Montreal (Verdun) over here.


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 8, 2014)

JUST moved to Anchorage, Alaska and loving it so far!

Before that Portland, Oregon.


----------



## climber (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm from sLOVEenina/europe.

PS: For those americans, who don't know where Slovenia is, you will probably find out tomorrow. If watching basketball world cup.


----------



## petefromzim (Sep 8, 2014)

Hmm....I live in Africa - I guess I don't count!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 8, 2014)

USA, California, zip 92708


----------



## dave61 (Sep 8, 2014)

Such a simple question but it often ties expats in a knot. Do you mean where you were born, where you live now, or what your nationality is now/at birth? 

I am English, I was born in England and now live in The Netherlands. As all of these are part of Europe I have no problem answering this time.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

petefromzim said:


> Hmm....I live in Africa - I guess I don't count!


Looks like a bit of an oversight, but Antarctica and the Indian subcontinent aren't really mentioned, either 

I'm from Tallahassee, Florida, USA. No Mickey Mouse, white sand beaches, or South Beach here. Just swamps, bugs, heat, humidity, and did I mention bugs? I can't complain, but it's certainly not an easy place to find pretty landscapes.


----------



## candyman (Sep 8, 2014)

I live in the Netherlands in the city with the one bridge too far.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm from the most beautiful city in the world, Cape Town, South Africa, Africa


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm in College Station, Texas, USA. Before that, Houston, Texas.

@Macguyver - I bet you have better landscapes that I do


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 8, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> I'm from the most beautiful city in the world, Cape Town, South Africa, Africa



Have to agree with you there! Hope to be back soon, love the place.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 8, 2014)

I live in the Thames Valley, near to Windsor.

You might need to add Scotland soon as a separate place........


----------



## Eldar (Sep 8, 2014)

Agree that Cape Town rates high, but I am from Norway, (in all modesty) the most beautiful country in the world, where I can compensate my lack of photography skills with beautiful sceneries


----------



## Efka76 (Sep 8, 2014)

Greetings to everyone from Vilnius, Lithuania! I guess there are not many Lithuanians in this forum  By the way, if you do not know where Lithuania is located, you can find 3 small Baltic states (Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia) in near Baltic sea, Poland and Russia.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 8, 2014)

It's funny that you forgot Canada considering the site is owned by a Canadian 

I am from Houston, TX and I see what you are saying WSmith. It is very difficult to find scenic landscapes. However, the cityscapes are quite nice, I haven't exploited it yet tho'.

It seems a few are from various places in Texas. We can definitely have a Texas meetup of sorts.


----------



## Reiep (Sep 8, 2014)

I live in Cluj-Napoca, Romania. But I'm from Orleans, France.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 8, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Agree that Cape Town rates high, but I am from Norway, (in all modesty) the most beautiful country in the world, where I can compensate my lack of photography skills with beautiful sceneries


I'm just biased 

I would LOVE to spend a few months in the Nordic region but I just can't afford to right now


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> I'm in College Station, Texas, USA. Before that, Houston, Texas.
> 
> @Macguyver - I bet you have better landscapes that I do


I'll take that bet, though I'll admit to finding a few spots of beauty every now & then. Here is what 90% of the scenery looks like and keep in mind that this is a pretty section of it. There's lots of stuff to sting, bite, kill or eat you living in there, too, on top of the bugs:


----------



## the blackfox (Sep 8, 2014)

i,m in north wales ,where the sheep tend to be very nervous if your wearing wellington boots


----------



## Aggie92 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm in wild & wonderful Cheyenne, Wyoming, USA. 


@wsmith96. I spent 4 years in College Station at Texas A&M and I can certainly back you up on the lack of scenery in that part of TX :-\

@macguyver We lived in Mobile, AL for quite a few years and your picture looks just like south Alabama too. I miss a lot things about living on the Gulf Coast, but not the oppressive humidity. Tallahassee is a nice place, hubby went to Florida State and we've spent quite a few fun football weekends there.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 8, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> It's funny that you forgot Canada considering the site is owned by a Canadian
> 
> I am from Houston, TX and I see what you are saying WSmith. It is very difficult to find scenic landscapes. However, the cityscapes are quite nice, I haven't exploited it yet tho'.
> 
> It seems a few are from various places in Texas. We can definitely have a Texas meetup of sorts.



Yes! I thought the same thing about CR having Canadian roots. LOL! FYI, I making a quick trip down to Victoria as we speak.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm from the city of Salvador, Bahia, Brazil, South America. ??? Contrary to what one might think, in Brazil we speak Portuguese (not Spanish).  That explains why I almost always correct my posts, poorly translated by Google.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in College Station, Texas, USA. Before that, Houston, Texas.
> ...



Change the palms to weeds and you have my backyard.  Our environments aren't too different regarding all of the pests, though I agree you may have more of them. We aren't normally aren't as humid as Houston, but this year has been the exception. I'm sure if we swapped locations, we could both find inspiration.
** Edit **
The only pest that still gets to me is scorpions. I killed two in my house over the weekend. I can handle almost any pest, but scorpions creep me out.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

Aggie92 said:


> @macguyver We lived in Mobile, AL for quite a few years and your picture looks just like south Alabama too. I miss a lot things about living on the Gulf Coast, but not the oppressive humidity. Tallahassee is a nice place, hubby went to Florida State and we've spent quite a few fun football weekends there.


I don't mean to harp on Tallahassee as it has a lot of other things to offer (including the National Champion Seminoles), but there sure are a lot of trees and swamps. I grew up in New England and near the Smoky Mountain National park and have lived in Colorado as well, so I'm just missing those amazing mountains and distant vistas 



wsmith96 said:


> Change the palms to weeds and you have my backyard.  Our environments aren't too different regarding all of the pests. We aren't normally aren't as humid as Houston, but this year has been the exception. I'm sure if we swapped locations, we could both find inspiration.


Yes, I'm too ashamed to show my backyard! I'm sure we would have fun swapping locations and think the other was crazy for complaining!


----------



## hediz (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm from Stockholm, Sweden...another beautiful city


----------



## Skatol (Sep 8, 2014)

Philadelphia, PA metro area. Lots of history and variety for landscapes and wildlife. Truly fortunate to be here.


----------



## bainsybike (Sep 8, 2014)

Near Cardiff, South Wales, where they're just taking down the security fences after the NATO conference. Not sure whether this counts as Europe.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 8, 2014)

Metropolitan Phoenix, Arizona but originally from the Philadelphia area (hey, Distant.Star----I grew up there! Recently visited and sat through the 12 inning travesty with the Phillies losing to the Cardinals).

BTW, we had 3.5 inches of rain in 6 hours this am!! Makes me feel like I live in Florida?


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 8, 2014)

Sparks, Nevada, USA. Right next door to Reno.


----------



## Jim K (Sep 8, 2014)

The Space Coast of Florida with it's wonderful birds and some other wildlife. But if you want a landscape it has to be a sunrise or sunset over some water.


----------



## Tez (Sep 8, 2014)

Sydney, Australia is home. Couldn't leave the Aussie count at zero!


----------



## LesC (Sep 8, 2014)

Essex, UK


----------



## PhotographerJim (Sep 8, 2014)

Clermont, FL, just west of Orlando


----------



## PhotographerJim (Sep 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I don't mean to harp on Tallahassee as it has a lot of other things to offer (including the National Champion Seminoles), but there sure are a lot of trees and swamps. I grew up in New England and near the Smoky Mountain National park and have lived in Colorado as well, so I'm just missing those amazing mountains and distant vistas



I lived for 4 years in Frisco, CO, miss it everyday....


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 8, 2014)

Native Hoosier, born and raised in Indianapolis, Indiana. Moved to Texas in 2008 and haven't looked back. I'm in a suburb of Fort Worth, Texas named Grapevine.

Any of you other Texans on the forum going to the Lone Star LeMans race at CoTA on September 20?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 8, 2014)

mmm Groton mass in Middlesex county so central mass new england


----------



## Besisika (Sep 8, 2014)

hediz said:


> I'm from Stockholm, Sweden...another beautiful city


Sverige!
As a student, many many moons ago, I used to pick fruits in Farjestaden and Kalmar. 
Memorable moments, beautiful "paysage"!


----------



## CHL (Sep 8, 2014)

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## eml58 (Sep 8, 2014)

Born in Australia, lived in Indonesia & Singapore for +30 Years, but just 2 months ago finally moved back to Australia, Gold Coast Queensland, only downside I've found ? no one actually speaks English anymore, they mostly seem to speak something called "Strine".


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 8, 2014)

NY, NY


----------



## RodS57 (Sep 8, 2014)

I live in Labrador, Canada. To be precise, Labrador City. The nearest major city is Montreal, Quebec. It is about 1000 miles away by road (approximately). The gentleman from Alaska is in a similar environment. It is amazing how cold a camera feels when it is -30.

I am amazed at the wildlife / scenery pictures posted here. For the few posters who said they have nothing to take pictures of, to quote a friend, "look at it like you are a tourist"


----------



## pierlux (Sep 9, 2014)

Rome, Italy. 

Ciao!


----------



## localhost (Sep 9, 2014)

Tez said:


> Sydney, Australia is home. Couldn't leave the Aussie count at zero!


+1 

;D


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 9, 2014)

Austin, Texas


----------



## mjbehnke (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm from Peoria,IL USA. 
It's also known as Caterpillar City, since it's the headquarters for Caterpillar Tractor Company. 

Matthew


----------



## Northbird (Sep 9, 2014)

Home is greater Seattle region, Washington, USA. The Emerald city near the Salish Sea. 




Space Needle  by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Sep 9, 2014)

Well From My Mom Country 1-25 years Old = Bangkok, Thailand.
From 26 years young to 65 Years Middle age = Apex( small town = 4 Traffic lights), North Carolina, Adopt home= great country, USA ;D
Surapon


----------



## notsosem (Sep 9, 2014)

Quezon City, Philippines(Temporary whilst still studying)

Legazpi City, Albay, Philippines


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2014)

Portland, Oregon, USA. I'll put our Pacific Northwest scenery up against any challengers



JPAZ said:


> Metropolitan Phoenix, Arizona



My condolences


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> It's funny that you forgot Canada considering the site is owned by a Canadian
> 
> I am from Houston, TX and I see what you are saying WSmith. It is very difficult to find scenic landscapes. However, the cityscapes are quite nice, I haven't exploited it yet tho'.
> 
> It seems a few are from various places in Texas. We can definitely have a Texas meetup of sorts.



Houston's like my second home. I'm there all the time for work. These locales should look familiar for any Houstonian. Yah, the area is quite possibly the most boring place on earth for landscapes, but you can find some cool urban spots from time to time:






Interstate 45, beeyotch ;D





That's the Toyota Center on the left.





At least the insane Houston humidity is good for crazy tropical cloud formations  





Some old barns in beautiful Hempstead, TX. I got about 50 mosquito bites while shooting these 





The most interesting thing in all of Danbury, TX is this bridge


----------



## rpt (Sep 9, 2014)

Pune, India.

RustyTheGeek, could you add India/Asia to your list?


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> Portland, Oregon, USA. I'll put our Pacific Northwest scenery up against any challengers



No argument here. I lived very briefly in Vancouver, WA 

As for spectacular scenery in the States, I'd add Northern California and Colorado to the list  That, and the Yellowstone and Grand Tetons areas.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that you forgot Canada considering the site is owned by a Canadian
> ...



Wow, nice!
I was just admiring your car photos a few minutes ago, and you managed to combine that with Houston cityscapes! Awesome!
I agree with the cloud formations- I look at them longingly as I go back from work everyday. Not anymore I hope, I am going to carry my M+22 everywhere once I get it this week.
Mosquito bites? I got bitten by about 20 waiting for the bus this morning and about 20 more taking out the trash last night, so 50 to shoot nice locales is totally acceptable


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> Portland, Oregon, USA. I'll put our Pacific Northwest scenery up against any challengers



That's funny. I am going to decide whether to stay in Houston or to move to Portland, OR in the next couple of months and the scenery is actually one of the biggest factors in favor of the city of roses.


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Mosquito bites? I got bitten by about 20 waiting for the bus this morning and about 20 more taking out the trash last night, so 50 to shoot nice locales is totally acceptable



That was 50 bites over a course of 30 minutes or so  Not fun. 

The Texas scenery doesn't such quite as much here in the hill country, but it's still relatively meh compared to the rest of the world. Someone mentioned Cape Town. Now that's one f'n spectacular city!


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Portland, Oregon, USA. I'll put our Pacific Northwest scenery up against any challengers
> ...



Funny you should say that!

Portland is one of my favorite cities I've ever been to (lived there for 5 years, up until a couple months ago...will likely move back some day) and Houston...is probably my least favorite city...ever. Terrible place. :-X

I live in Anchorage, AK now ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Portland, Oregon, USA. I'll put our Pacific Northwest scenery up against any challengers
> ...



I'm sure the cooler weather is a huge plus too. As a Houstonian, you're already used to the rain 

There are lots of things I like about Texas, but the scenery isn't one of them! I dream of NorCal.....


----------



## curtisnull (Sep 9, 2014)

McGaheysville, Virginia, USA (in the middle of The Shenandoah Valley)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

Hays, Kansas


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> I'm sure the cooler weather is a huge plus too. As a Houstonian, you're already used to the rain



It is. I actually lived almost 7 years in Eugene, OR. So I am very used to the Northwest weather.
Houston, on the other hand, is exactly similar to the city I was born and raised and lived in for 25 years. I still haven't gotten used to the heat and the humidity. The very thought of going outside pains me... :'(


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the cooler weather is a huge plus too. As a Houstonian, you're already used to the rain
> ...



Plus, how can you say "no" to this?


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 9, 2014)

Toronto, Ontario, Canada - The back nine
Montreal, Quebec, Canada - The front nine


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 9, 2014)

LOALTD said:


> Plus, how can you say "no" to this?



Epic! Is that Mt. Hood?


----------



## LOALTD (Sep 9, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, how can you say "no" to this?
> ...



It is! I went up and took some photos of Mt Hood from Portland. A few hours later I went and climbed Mt Hood and took some photos looking back at Portland!


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 9, 2014)

LOALTD said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > LOALTD said:
> ...



No thanks to you, now I'm looking up real estate prices in Portland as I'm typing this 

My family lived in the area when Mt. St. Helens blew up, but I was too young to remember anything. My mom has a shot of a huge puff of smoke and ash coming up off the mountain right before it erupted. Crazy stuff


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 9, 2014)

Another photographer from Portland, Oregon!


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

Mandeville, Louisiana - USA. 25 Minutes from New Orleans where I was born and raised.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



You picked up that Ebay deal too eh? Too good to pass up. I'm getting my old FD lenses cleaned up too to use on the M. Hope to get it tomorrow


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> Another photographer from Portland, Oregon!



Viva Cascadia!


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 9, 2014)

You Pacific Northwest guys have to show us your landscapes now so the rest of us in flat and boring America can drool in envy 

Colorado boys are welcome to do this as well


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

LOALTD said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > LOALTD said:
> ...


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 9, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that you forgot Canada considering the site is owned by a Canadian
> ...


+1 on Danbury. Love the Camaro!


----------



## bholliman (Sep 9, 2014)

Lafayette, Indiana USA, but born and raised in Kansas.

Scenery isn't great, but its a nice place to raise a family.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 9, 2014)

LOALTD said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > LOALTD said:
> ...


I've gone skiing at mount hood. Beautiful area!


----------



## Aswah (Sep 9, 2014)

I live in Oregon City, Oregon... just camped at Mount Hood the last two nights (well, nearby)... PDX in the House!


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Sep 9, 2014)

Good ol' Tulsa, Oklahoma!!! Lived in Stillwater, OK for 5 years during undergrad/grad school, home of the OkState Cowboys!!!

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 9, 2014)

I live in Arlington, Virginia and work in Washington DC. If anyone living in or visiting the metro area wants to do a meet up, please contact me. --Vivid (aka Carol)


----------



## Omar H (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm from Ciudad Juarez, Chihuahua, Mexico.

I lived for 18 months in beautiful Portland, Or (well, actually in Hillsboro, Or.) and that gave me such a renewed appreciation for the sun (in the desert)!

Saludos


----------



## vivekan (Sep 9, 2014)

Myself reside in a city called CHENNAI (MADRAS) located on the east cost of southern INDIA,


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolitan Phoenix, Arizona
> ...



Aw....you hurt my feelings 

PDX and the surrounding is very nice including both the mountains and the coast. My daughter and husband lived there for 3 years. But, I can be there is about two hours. And, you know, there are just a few scenic things here in AZ, too.

BTW, Surapon. The area around Pittsboro and Jordan Lake is very nice.

In fact, I've hardly ever been to a place where there isn't some appeal, photographically speaking.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

vivekan said:


> Myself reside in a city called CHENNAI (MADRAS) located on the east cost of southern INDIA,



There is a Madras in Oregon, USA. There is a Salem, too.


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 9, 2014)

After 6 yrs. in the capital, I'm back here at Southern Leyte, Philippines - 80 miles from where Typhoon Haiyan wreaked havoc last year.

The scenery here is dominated mostly by vast coasts and few big forests.

Greetings..


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2014)

Germany, near Nürnberg. 
(Sorry for that "umlaut", but that is how it is written. And honestly I really hate  the English spelling of that beautiful city name  )


----------



## Vossie (Sep 9, 2014)

I live in the The Netherlands, in the city of Utrecht.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 9, 2014)

I live about 5km from the CBD in Sydney Australia.


----------



## nda (Sep 9, 2014)

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## johnb (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm in rural Monmouthshire, in South Wales, UK - also not far up the road from all the security fences for the NATO meeting, that they're just taking down.


----------



## kkelis (Sep 9, 2014)

Sunny Cyprus here


----------



## daniela (Sep 9, 2014)

A few days ago, we have moved to an small town near Kufstein in the Tyrol, Austria (and there are NO kangaroos ;-) ). 
A new home, sweet home in the north side of the alps.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 9, 2014)

The beautiful Lake District, Lake Ullswater, Penrith, Cumbria UK

Having this 2 miles away is a photographers dream and my inspiration to be a photographer.



Silhouette Sunset, Park Foot, Ullswater, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Hallin Fell, Ullswater, Cumbria, starscape by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## PhotographerJim (Sep 9, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> You Pacific Northwest guys have to show us your landscapes now so the rest of us in flat and boring America can drool in envy
> 
> Colorado boys are welcome to do this as well



Canon EOS 20D. EF 20mm.


----------



## 360_6pack (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi all
1st 50 years in Queensland Australia including Cairns for 35 years beside the Great Barrier Reef.
Then Coogee South of Fremantle West Australia for the last 12 years. Great weather, not hot & humid, not many snakes and just now starting to be infested by cane toads.
Michael


----------



## melbournite (Sep 9, 2014)

Would you believe me if I told you I was from Melbourne, Australia? I hope my name didn't give it away ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 9, 2014)

After reading through a bunch of the comments here, I'm bound to say that we photographers are an easy crowd to please.
Put us in an ant-infested, humid rain-forest, and we'll exclaim "Look at those rich green tones and the glistening, sparkly water droplets!"; put us high on top of a mountain and we scout for bluish colours at the horizon, snowy ridges in the distance and condors sailing above us; try to get rid of us by tossing us off at the closest city dump, and we will reach for our macros and crawl around looking for small containers with interesting forms of mold in them; and when they finally hauls us off dressed up in that stylish canvas-jacket with fashionable leather straps on the back and puts us in a vaguely lit, bland room with gray concrete walls, then we would caress those walls, sigh and grunt "Ah!! Textures! If only I had my extension tubes..."

We can be happy in every place of the world.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> After reading through a bunch of the comments here, I'm bound to say that we photographers are an easy crowd to please.
> Put us in an ant-infested, humid rain-forest, and we'll exclaim "Look at those rich green tones and the glistening, sparkly water droplets!"; put us high on top of a mountain and we scout for bluish colours at the horizon, snowy ridges in the distance and condors sailing above us; try to get rid of us by tossing us off at the closest city dump, and we will reach for our macros and crawl around looking for small containers with interesting forms of mold in them; and when they finally hauls us off dressed up in that stylish canvas-jacket with fashionable leather straps on the back and puts us in a vaguely lit, bland room with gray concrete walls, then we would caress those walls, sigh and grunt "Ah!! Textures! If only I had my extension tubes..."
> 
> We can be happy in every place of the world.


Thanks Dude. Your post made me smile


----------



## candyman (Sep 9, 2014)

tomscott said:


> The beautiful Lake District, Lake Ullswater, Penrith, Cumbria UK
> 
> Having this 2 miles away is a photographers dream and my inspiration to be a photographer.




Great shots Tom. Love it!


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 9, 2014)

PhotographerJim said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > You Pacific Northwest guys have to show us your landscapes now so the rest of us in flat and boring America can drool in envy
> ...



Simply stunning! Love the color. Are the mountains snow covered year-round?


----------



## J.R. (Sep 9, 2014)

India / Indian subcontinent not mentioned. 

Boo! Hiss!


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 9, 2014)

J.R. said:


> India / Indian subcontinent not mentioned.



Face it, India is a *sub*continent so you belong to Asia even if your very own tectonic plate crashed into it some time ago . But Asia is really missing, probably that's why our well-known Japanese contributor didn't participate?



daniela said:


> A few days ago, we have moved to an small town near Kufstein in the Tyrol, Austria (and there are NO kangaroos ;-) ). A new home, sweet home in the north side of the alps.



This thread is really interesting, since the language is English I always felt the overwhelming majority would be form the US, Canada or the UK. Maybe the non-native speakers are also a bit lazier to write so they don't participate in the talkative threads that much?


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> And, you know, there are just a few scenic things here in AZ, too.



Arizona is amazing, for sure. I'd love to spend more time there, especially for spring bird migration. Phoenix, though, eeeehhhhhh.....


----------



## notapro (Sep 9, 2014)

Chicago, IL

In a past life, Tucson, Arizona--my Gila monster avatar is reminder of warmer times.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 9, 2014)

India/Asia added!  Been on the road. Travelling. I'm glad everyone is enjoying the thread!


----------



## xps (Sep 9, 2014)

Most of the year in Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany. In autumn in Dürnstein, Wachau. (Ösiland)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 9, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> I live in Arlington, Virginia and work in Washington DC. If anyone living in or visiting the metro area wants to do a meet up, please contact me. --Vivid (aka Carol)



I am just up the road from you near Dulles. DC area has some nice places for photography


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 9, 2014)

daniela said:


> A few days ago, we have moved to an small town near Kufstein in the Tyrol, Austria


Ahh put another shrimp on the barbie eh? ;D


----------



## surapon (Sep 9, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> India/Asia added!  Been on the road. Travelling. I'm glad everyone is enjoying the thread!



Great Job, Dear Rusty----How about Russia, Egypt And Africa ?
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## daniela (Sep 9, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago, we have moved to an small town near Kufstein in the Tyrol, Austria
> ...




? Sorry, my English is not good enough to understand what you mean
checked :


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> But Asia is really missing, probably that's why our well-known Japanese contributor didn't participate?



??


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 9, 2014)

daniela said:


> checked :



The joke was probably not worth checking. LoL


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > But Asia is really missing, probably that's why our well-known Japanese contributor didn't participate?
> ...



||
||
\/



surapon said:


> Great Job, Dear Rusty----How about Russia, Egypt And Africa ?
> Have a great day, Sir.
> Surapon



Don't be too hard on the op, even very prominent politicians from those parts are said to have very limited global geography knowledge . And I personally know that when designing a poll, you always forget lots of possible options people come up with.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > But Asia is really missing, probably that's why our well-known Japanese contributor didn't participate?
> ...



Unless I'm forgetting someone, I believe our well-known Thai / Asian-American / American contributor has already replied 



surapon said:


> Well From My Mom Country 1-25 years Old = Bangkok, Thailand.
> From 26 years young to 65 Years Middle age = Apex( small town = 4 Traffic lights), North Carolina, Adopt home= great country, USA ;D
> Surapon


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Unless I'm forgetting someone, I believe our well-known Thai / Asian-American / American contributor has already replied



Doh, thanks for pointing this out, I didn't see it and located him by my terrific western ("those asians look all alike") people skill to Japan. Probably because Canon/Nikon are Japanese companies... but thinking again, there don't seem to be any real Japanese CR contributors around?


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I'm forgetting someone, I believe our well-known Thai / Asian-American / American contributor has already replied
> ...


Marsu, I think we're all guilty of that and knowing Surapon, I doubt he's offended. As for the lack of Japanese, maybe Canon has asked the Japanese government to block this website - sort of like the China's Great Firewall. Or maybe they already know all of the stuff we're talking about and rumors are old news to them  ;D 

Actually, I thought we had at least a handful of Japanese members (or at least members with Japanese-sounding names). Sabaki comes to mind, but I'm pretty sure I've seen others.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> As for the lack of Japanese, maybe Canon has asked the Japanese government to block this website - sort of like the China's Great Firewall.



Actually the real reason would be interesting (I've studied sociology, so I always like to know about these things). The Japanese internet seems to be somewhat separate from the rest of the world just by language and culture. For the same reason, I very much doubt the Japanese Canon engineers are really interested about what the rest of the world wants from them (more dr!), or so it seems.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 9, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > As for the lack of Japanese, maybe Canon has asked the Japanese government to block this website - sort of like the China's Great Firewall.
> ...


Wow ! Discovered because the Japanese do not participate in Canonrumors. ??? Canon, heartless company spies on its employees and threatened their lives if some information leak in Canonrumors. :-X  I think the only Japanese citizens who are not spied on, are employees of Nikon, always write here about the benefits of DR at low ISO.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 9, 2014)

surapon said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > India/Asia added!  Been on the road. Travelling. I'm glad everyone is enjoying the thread!
> ...



Oki-Doki - Just got back in town.  I added Russia and Africa. (Egypt is on the African continent so...)


----------



## Frage (Sep 9, 2014)

Holly mother!



> *South America, Mexico, etc.*



I am from etc. I guess, whatever that means. *#AllTheSame*


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 9, 2014)

Frage said:


> Holly mother!
> 
> 
> > *South America, Mexico, etc.*
> ...


I live further south of the ETC in a country that speaks Portuguese (not Spanish). ???


----------



## Trovador (Sep 9, 2014)

Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic (area not listed  )


----------



## Slyham (Sep 9, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Metropolitan Phoenix, Arizona but originally from the Philadelphia area (hey, Distant.Star----I grew up there! Recently visited and sat through the 12 inning travesty with the Phillies losing to the Cardinals).
> 
> BTW, we had 3.5 inches of rain in 6 hours this am!! Makes me feel like I live in Florida?



Me too. Born and raised in Mesa, AZ, USA

The rain was crazy. I'll have to post some pictures. There were parks with 10' basketball hoops barely visible.



Steve said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolitan Phoenix, Arizona
> ...



Mesa is a great place to live. Come visit in February and see if you like it. 8)


----------



## tayassu (Sep 9, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Germany, near Nürnberg.
> (Sorry for that "umlaut", but that is how it is written. And honestly I really hate  the English spelling of that beautiful city name  )


 ;D love to see an ü here! And I love even more to see bavarian colleagues!  that is three of us with xps  Aber dass es grad auch ein Franke sein muss   wenigstens ein Oberbayer auch noch  
That's Waldkraiburg near Munich, Bavaria, Germany for me!  Ugliest town in the world  
Great to see contacts all over the world!


----------



## daniela (Sep 9, 2014)

As four Japanese friends, my husband and I are just sitting comfortably in front of the fireplace we are discussing about company loyalty (mit ana guaten Weisswurst, am gscheiten Weissbier und frische Brezen ;D )
Maybe this is the reason, why no Japanese will join Canon rumor. They will never bash the company they are working for. They would praise Canon only in the highest tones

Those four scientists are very very polite. I will ask them about, why they do not join CR (they all own D4 and D810  )


----------



## daniela (Sep 9, 2014)

tayassu said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Germany, near Nürnberg.
> ...



Hey! Nur weil I jetzt bei di Ösis wohn, bin i schon an o a Boarä, gell!!!


----------



## daniela (Sep 9, 2014)

Trovador said:


> Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic (area not listed  )



Wonderful place!. We stayed there for our honeymoon almost 30 years ago, when the tourism was not as much as it is today


----------



## fmiranda (Sep 9, 2014)

Haines City, Florida, USA (do a Google search, not always can see it in the maps). Even though I am about 30 minutes from Disney, we still have a lot of pets in the pond. Originally from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil and yes I do miss the rugged landscape. I also promised to never complain again about going uphill all the time!!


----------



## Omni Images (Sep 9, 2014)

Born in Sydney Australia.
Live in Ulladulla N.S.W. ... 3 1/2 hours drive south of Sydney, used to come down here most weekends surfing during the 80's.
Moved here in 1990.


----------



## Kelt0901 (Sep 10, 2014)

Born in Scotland and live in the most livable city i.e. Melbourne, Australia, 3192.


----------



## offfocus (Sep 10, 2014)

Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2014)

A half hour north of Ottawa, Ontario, Canada..... on the banks of the Ottawa river....


----------



## Joe M (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm in beautiful Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 10, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > India / Indian subcontinent not mentioned.
> ...



Ouch! I meant to write Asia and Indian sub-continent (which has more countries than just India). Visiting these forums in a sleep deprived state last night wasn't such a good idea. I'm happy that good sense prevailed 

That said, clubbing Everything to "Asia" is unwieldy because of the sheer amount of area involved and the demographics. China and India contribute to over 38% of world population.


----------



## westr70 (Sep 10, 2014)

Simi Valley, California.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sunny Florida! About 45 minutes to an hour North West of Orlando... 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Aggie92 said:
> 
> 
> > @macguyver We lived in Mobile, AL for quite a few years and your picture looks just like south Alabama too. I miss a lot things about living on the Gulf Coast, but not the oppressive humidity. Tallahassee is a nice place, hubby went to Florida State and we've spent quite a few fun football weekends there.
> ...





> I grew up in New England


Where did you grow up in New England Mack? I was from the Cape. Now, also in Florida as you know, over in the Mount Dora area... about 4 hours away from you...


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Sep 10, 2014)

Born in Bellbrook, Ohio and have lived in San Francisco Area (California USA!) since 1979.


----------



## rpt (Sep 10, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> After reading through a bunch of the comments here, I'm bound to say that we photographers are an easy crowd to please.
> Put us in an ant-infested, humid rain-forest, and we'll exclaim "Look at those rich green tones and the glistening, sparkly water droplets!"; put us high on top of a mountain and we scout for bluish colours at the horizon, snowy ridges in the distance and condors sailing above us; try to get rid of us by tossing us off at the closest city dump, and we will reach for our macros and crawl around looking for small containers with interesting forms of mold in them; and when they finally hauls us off dressed up in that stylish canvas-jacket with fashionable leather straps on the back and puts us in a vaguely lit, bland room with gray concrete walls, then we would caress those walls, sigh and grunt "Ah!! Textures! If only I had my extension tubes..."
> 
> We can be happy in every place of the world.


+1


----------



## rpt (Sep 10, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...


Thanks Rusty!


----------



## angaras (Sep 10, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> From time to time, I notice that a fellow CR member is located in my city. So I figured, why not see how many more there are?
> 
> If you wish, *reply to this thread with the city that you reside in*. (And perhaps country if not in the U.S.)
> 
> ...



Hi I don't see Japan. I am from Japan
Cheers !!


----------



## infared (Sep 10, 2014)

I am from the Jersey Shore, USA.


----------



## Tanispyre (Sep 10, 2014)

State of Jefferson, USA.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 10, 2014)

daniela said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...


I'd stay in English, so the others also can understand, what's going on. 
Otherwise we could switch to the German regional board here 

daniela, tayassu, it comes even worse 

I am not a Franconian (for the others: German local tribe, much in disharmony  with Bavarians, although in the same state). I only live here.
I am a born Swabian (another German local tribe, much more in disharmony with Bavarians  ) from Stuttgart, Württemberg. 
I was raised in one of our Hanseatic cities in northern Germany, and had a lot of hassle with our fellows there (that tribe has some certain relationship to anything south of the German uplands  )

And after this small odyssey I ended up here in Franconia for the moment...
But living with all these different German characters made me quite open minded and welcoming to all kind of people. So I think at least ...


----------



## tayassu (Sep 10, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> daniela said:
> 
> 
> > tayassu said:
> ...


Well, you're right about staying in English, my patriotic feelings overwhelmed me 
But, oh my goodness, what kind of Francon is that?!  Just kidding... I'm not a real Upper Bavarian either, I lived my whole life here, but my parents raised me speaking normal German and I absolutely hate the Oktoberfest and am a vegetarian. The only thing that connects me to Upper Bavaria is Schafkopf (some sort of card game) and the beautiful landscape and mountains


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 10, 2014)

Bangalore, India!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
I'm a Caulkhead! 
Native of the Isle of Wight, and we've been talking about independence from England for about forty years at least, we even had an independence song in the sixties or seventies! ;D 
I think it is human nature to think where we live is not as good as somewhere else, The Island (there is only one right) is a tourist area and beautiful, but I live here and always go somewhere else whenever possible! 
It is great hearing people from places I have visited talk about their area. 
You guys in Phoenix, I love the area, friends posted pics to us last night about the rain, hope you are all ok, I really hope all of your local treasures survived the floods. 
Really enjoyed the hospitality of the Dutch, visited Arnhem and Nijmegen frequently, dad was in the area of Zetten Bemmel and Elst during '45 (Polar Bear). 
Had a couple of holidays in the Munich area, yes Oktoberfest! But we also went visiting things, including the M.A.N. Truck factory (part of a college assignment) Dachau, very moving and Berchtesgaden, stunning views. 
If you come to the Isle of Wight I'd love to meet up and be your guide to our lovely Island. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 11, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> Near Cardiff, South Wales, where they're just taking down the security fences after the NATO conference. Not sure whether this counts as Europe.



How's that rift there? Been any dinosaurs slipping through lately? Ever see Captain Jack?


----------



## unfocused (Sep 11, 2014)

Springfield, Illinois.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 11, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Aggie92 said:
> ...


I grew up on the South Shore of Boston in Norwell, not far from the Cape. My brother still lives up there in Hanover.


----------



## surapon (Sep 11, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



+ 100 for me too, dear teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
"Canon, heartless company spies on its employees and threatened their lives if some information leak in Canonrumors."--- When Canon Company know, The Company just tell that employee to do Hara-Kiri by them self, infront of all staffs---NO, Not Threatened them, Just suggestion---Ha, Ha, Ha.


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hara-kiri

Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Zen (Sep 12, 2014)

Buffalo, New York, the original terminus of the Erie Canal; and the birthplace of the grain elevator!

Zen ;D


----------



## meywd (Oct 2, 2014)

Amman Jordan, nice to meet you


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 2, 2014)

RodS57 said:


> I live in Labrador, Canada. To be precise, Labrador City. The nearest major city is Montreal, Quebec. It is about 1000 miles away by road (approximately). The gentleman from Alaska is in a similar environment. It is amazing how cold a camera feels when it is -30.
> 
> I am amazed at the wildlife / scenery pictures posted here. For the few posters who said they have nothing to take pictures of, to quote a friend, "look at it like you are a tourist"


I haven't been to Lab city since June  Love the area!

btw, the link is to a time-lapse of the drive from Goose Bay to the ferry across to the island.... enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/102139645


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> RodS57 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Labrador, Canada. To be precise, Labrador City. The nearest major city is Montreal, Quebec. It is about 1000 miles away by road (approximately). The gentleman from Alaska is in a similar environment. It is amazing how cold a camera feels when it is -30.
> ...



Don, the time lapse is awesome!


----------



## sbowcutt (Oct 2, 2014)

Brigham City, Utah , United States


----------



## Beck (Oct 2, 2014)

Grand Forks, ND


----------



## Kaorin (Oct 6, 2014)

Yokohama, Japan here!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 6, 2014)

Kaorin said:


> Yokohama, Japan here!


loved your city. image cropped to fit under the kb size limit 

you got a great tea shop I visited and bought some tea


----------



## Kaorin (Oct 8, 2014)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> Kaorin said:
> 
> 
> > Yokohama, Japan here!
> ...



Yeah, Japan definitely does tea right. However Yokohama station is a sprawling mess. Every time I go there I get lost in the underground labyrinth. Just as I learn the layout, they rebuild it!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 8, 2014)

Wr. Neustadt, Austria, Europe


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 8, 2014)

Currently residing in Dagenham (or Dag'num the the local "dialect"), Greater London, UK but I was raised in the small, isolated town of Dryden in north-western Ontario, Canada.

Really miss being surrounded by this:



Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 8, 2014)

Kaorin said:


> beforeEos Camaras said:
> 
> 
> > Kaorin said:
> ...


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 8, 2014)

Farmington Valley, Connecticut, USA


----------



## EELinneman (Oct 8, 2014)

Ken-Caryl valley - Littleton, CO USA

The mountains on the right are the Rocky Mountains. We live in a valley at the start of the Rockies. The area is southwest of Denver, CO. The mountains to the left are known as the Dakota Hogback and are an uplift about 220 feet high that runs 60 miles north south. This pano was taken at the first snow a couple of years ago and is looking due south.


----------



## mukul (Oct 8, 2014)

Kolkata,
West Bengal
India
https://www.google.com/maps/preview?q=Kolkata,+West+Bengal+India&ie=UTF-8&ei=nms1VIDjJ8-3uASmn4CQCg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm from the USA, San Francisco, California, specifically Danville, CA which is the SF East Bay area.


----------



## neni (Oct 8, 2014)

Porto Alegre, Brazil.


----------



## jepabst (Oct 9, 2014)

Chicago Wedding Photographer here. Very cool site. I happen to shoot Canon, but I don't think it makes ANY difference. I love Chicago, but now we are entering our cold season :-(


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 11, 2014)

jepabst said:


> Chicago Wedding Photographer here. Very cool site. I happen to shoot Canon, but I don't think it makes ANY difference. I love Chicago, but now we are entering our cold season :-(



Love your portfolio and processing technique! Great stuff


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi. 
I just had a look at your blog, love your forthright style of if you don't like it get over it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



jepabst said:


> Chicago Wedding Photographer here. Very cool site. I happen to shoot Canon, but I don't think it makes ANY difference. I love Chicago, but now we are entering our cold season :-(


----------



## NorbR (Oct 15, 2014)

Zürich, Switzerland here. 
Pretty photogenic country, I have to say ...

And greetings to everyone while I'm at it !
I've been a long time reader of this forum, and have learned A LOT from all that reading. Now I'll try to contribute a bit more myself.


----------



## NunoMatos (Oct 15, 2014)

Lisboa, Portugal


----------



## Davebo (Oct 15, 2014)

Halifax, Canada


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Oct 15, 2014)

Born and bred in Middlesbrough, UK, but currently living in Zhaoqing, Guangdong, China. Shoot with an EOS M, but looking at a 5D3 for future purchase (or maybe even a 6D).


----------



## candyman (Oct 16, 2014)

NorbR said:


> Zürich, Switzerland here.
> Pretty photogenic country, I have to say ...
> 
> And greetings to everyone while I'm at it !
> I've been a long time reader of this forum, and have learned A LOT from all that reading. Now I'll try to contribute a bit more myself.





Welcome on CR!
I have a cousin living in Switzerland. I see it is really time to go and visit him. 
Nice photo!


----------

